# My Doctor Is So Bad



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2014)

*My Doctor is so bad: 
*

 While he was talking to me, his nurse came in and said, 
 "Doctor, there is a man here who thinks he's invisible." 
 The doctor said, "Tell him I can't see him." 

 I remember one time I told my doctor 
 I had a ringing in my ears. 
 His advice: "Don't answer it." 

 My doctor sure has his share of nut cases. 
 One said to him, "Doctor, I think I'm a bell." 
 The doctor gave him some pills and said, 
 "Here, take these — If they don't work, give me a ring." 

 When I told my doctor I broke my leg in two places, 
 He told me to stop going to those places.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2014)

After breaking my hand, I asked the doc if I will be able to play the piano. Sure, he said.
Good I replied. I didn't know how before I broke it.

The circumcision doctor worked real cheap.
$50.00 a week plus tips.

I like your doc jokes too, SeaBreeze. Just added a couple.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 14, 2014)

Doctor:  Have you ever had this before?

Patient:  Yes.

Doctor:  Well, you've got it again...


----------

